# Wayside Dealership Open Day?



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Is there any interest in having another wayside open day?

maybe get AmD, New A6, TT Shop, GTT tuning etc. possibly some other performance model from Audi?

the last one went well:-
http://www.wak-tt.com/waysidemeet/wayside0503.htm


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Hi Wak, I'll be interested in that depending on dates - I missed the last one - my fault 

Graham


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

I would be up for this too as I also missed the last one.

cheers


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

I'd turn up for old times sake :wink:


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Will aim for August! :?


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

If you make it the 21st then thats my 55th birthday so you can all buy me presents :lol: :lol:

Graham


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I'd be interested - also dependant on dates - very busy month for me.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

With the aim to get Wayside, Amd, TTShop and any others to attend... it will be dependant on the dates that coincide best but hopefully it wont impact too many people...
:?


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Wak, is there anything confirmed yet with this?

Graham


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

not yet, the guy initially interested is leaving to go to VW so I have to make contact with someone else this week to progress it.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Depending on dates but yes.

May get to drive a V6 at long last :?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Love_iTT said:


> If you make it the 21st then thats my 55th birthday so you can all buy me presents :lol: :lol:
> 
> Graham


Cant believe you're only 5 years older than me, must be all the stress of those mods


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Love_iTT said:
> 
> 
> > If you make it the 21st then thats my 55th birthday so you can all buy me presents :lol: :lol:
> ...


And that is a picture of me AFTER I started using the Anti-wrinkle cream  

Graham


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

where is wayside?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Milton Keynes....still waiting for a response...

:?


----------

